# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  اللولب الهرموني (مارينا)

## أمل الظهور

*اللولب الهرمونى MARINA مارينا ...*


*هومصنوع من نوع خاص من البلاستيك يساعد على افراز هرمون*

* البرجسترون داخل جسم الرحم يعمل على زيادة الافرازات في*

* عنق الرحم وتكون سميكة مما يؤدي الى صعوبة اختراق* 

*الحيوانات المنوية والوصول بامان الى داخل الرحم أساسا* 

*من البداية..

هو  يعمل على** التخفيف من حدة النزيف مع الدورةالغير المتنظمة ايضا عن* 

*طريق افراز البرجسترون يعمل على ضمر بطانة الرحم لدرجة انه*

* في النساء القريبات من السن الياس قد يؤدي الى انقطاع الدورة* 

*التام complete amenorrhoea*

* خلال 3 اشهر من استخدامه ...
**
* 

*وهذه صورة لmerina ,وحجمها الطبيعي مقارنة بيد الانسان
*
*
**
* 

*ماهي مميزاته:**
1-تصل نسبة نجاحه من98-99%
2- طريقة لاتحتاج الى احتياطات طويلة اثناء الجماع.
3-وطريقة ذات اتجاهين اي في حالة الرغبة في الحمل تستطيع المرأة ازالته والحمل 

بمجرد ازالته دون صعوبات او تعقيدات .

اما معMIRENAتكون الدورة اخف واقل الما وقد لا تاتي ....

ولكنه اكثر تكلفة من الانواع الاخرى


ماهو مدى صلاحية اللولب:

في حالةMIRENA تصل الى 5 سنوات 


مزايا ومساوئ اللولب:

1-قد يحدث احيانا ان يخرج اللولب خلال فترة الدورة نتيجة تقلصات الرحم ..
2- زيادة الافرازات المهبلية ..

3-هناك احتمال نادر وبسيط ان يحدث اختراق او ثقب في جدار عنق الرحم اثناء زراعته على يد 

طبيب غير متمرس .

4- احتمال بسيط لاصابة بالتهابات خلال ال3 اسابيع الاولى من وضع اللولب ويمكن تدارك هذا 

الشيء عن طريق اخذ مضاد حيوي في الفترة التى تلى الزرع او وضعه في الرحم..


فوائد تركيب اللولب خلال فترة نزول الدورة الشهرية:

استبعاد وجود حمل.

يكون التركيب أكثر سهولة.

لن يؤدى حدوث أي نزيف ناتج عن التركيب إلى قلق السيدة و توترها.

 
و على السيدة التي تستخدم اللولب التوجه فورا إلى الطبيب في الحالات التالية:

ارتفاع درجة الحرارة دون سبب واضح.

ألم شديد في منطقة الحوض أو أسفل البطن.

إفرازات مهبلية غزيرة ذو رائحة كريهة.

نزيف أو نقاط دم او الم شديد  بعد الاتصال الجنسي.

نزيف مهبلي شديد في غير توقيت الدورة الشهرية.


المتابعة مع الطبيبه :

المتابعة وزيارة الطبيب بعد اسبوع من تركيبه ثم بعد شهر ثم بعد ثلاثة شهور ثم كل ستة شهور 


متى يتم ( استخراج ) اللولب:
يتم استخراج اللولب في الحالات الآتية:
 
انتهاء مدة فعالية اللولب.

رغبة السيدة في الإنجاب.

إذا بلغت السيدة سن انقطاع الطمث 

( يتم استخراج اللولب بعد عام كامل من انقطاع الطمث كليا ).

و يتم استخراج اللولب بسهولة تامة دون أي ألم.


منقول اتمنى تستفيدوا منه*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يسلمو ربيعتي على اختيارك 

بس انا اخاف من الشغلات هذي  اتصوره يسبب الم متواصل وبعد في احتمالية ان يسبب اختراق او ثقب  :amazed: يمه يخوف

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ههههههههههه<<ميته ضحك*  

*اعرف كم وحده مركبه ويمدحون فيه كثير ويقولون مافييه الم مثل ماتتوقعي وماتحسي بوجوده* 
*الا انه يسبب عند البعض نقاط دم في اول تركيبه بفترة 3 شهور وعدم انتظام الدورة*  
*<< و العهده على الراوي*  

*انا احيانا اذا فكرت احس انه افضل من الحبوب اللي تسبب العصبيه والسمنه وغير امراض القلب*  
*والصداع وغير لازم تنتظمي بالحبة كل يوم واذا نسيتي اوووه*  
*والثقب ياغناتي اهم شيء تكون الطبيبه ثقه ومتمرسه بالتركيب*  
*<<سوت دعايه كأن مو* 

 
*اللي جربت تعطيني النتائج خخ <<كفين* 


*تسلمي ربيعتي على تواجدك الحلوو*

----------


## حلم الورد

الصراحة حاجة مخيفة احس انه يألم اعرف وحدة ركبت لولب مع هذا حملت وصار اللولب في أبط الطفل ويش رايكم

----------


## فرح

ياااااااارب ياكثر مااخاااف من هالاشيااااء تجيب لي رعب  :wacko: 
بجد امووووله ..اعرف وحده من ركبت الولب ثلاثة شهور وحملت 
وقتها وهي تخبرني بمووووت  :bigsmile: ضحك عليها ..
بجد لو اموووت مااقرب هالاشياء 
يسلموووو امووووله يالغلا 
وتسلم الاياااادي ويعطيك العاافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم الورد
					

الصراحة حاجة مخيفة احس انه يألم اعرف وحدة ركبت لولب مع هذا حملت وصار اللولب في أبط الطفل ويش رايكم



*


*شكله يبي يقيس درجه حرارة الطفل هههههههه<<كف* 



*تشكرات على تواجدك ماننحرم منه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> *ياااااااارب ياكثر مااخاااف من هالاشيااااء تجيب لي رعب* 
> 
> *بجد امووووله ..اعرف وحده من ركبت الولب ثلاثة شهور وحملت* 
> *وقتها وهي تخبرني بمووووت ضحك عليها ..*
> *ههههه ياربي عليك فروح بدل ماتواسينها تضحكي عليها*
> *مو انا اقول لازم كشف دوري عليه*
> *بجد لو اموووت مااقرب هالاشياء* 
> *تهي تهي طيب ايش نسوي حبوب ابر تحاميل لولب خطر* 
> 
> ...







*الله يعافيك يارب* 

*مرور حلو تسلمي يالغاليه* 

*اقول مافيه لولب للرجال <<براااا*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*تسلمي قلبي أموووله*
*بس مو كأنه أمره مو طبيعي هع* 
*أنا سألت الدكتورة وقالت لي مو الكل يناسبهم اللولب* 
*وعفر من الخوف انضمـيت ويه اللي مايناسبهم* 
*والله فيه حاجات غير الحبوب*
*مو بس علينآ >>*
*خلهم يتحركوا هم بعد* 
*عفر اتضايقت هع ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 

على الطرح  

دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سوالف مالينا بهاخخخ>>اقوول اطلعي برى وش ذخلك من الاساس*
*يسلمـــــــوا*

----------

